# التقانات النانوية nano-technology



## عبد الكريم جليل (4 مارس 2012)

*:31:التقانات النانوية (الصغرية جداً)*​يُطلق اسم التقانة النانوية nanotechnology على نوع محدد من تقانات التصنيع، يُمكِّننا من تصنيع الأشياء بدءاً من الذرة، ومن إعادة ترتيبها بالدقة الذرية. وهي تقانة مستقبلية لم تر النور بعد، عندما تتحقق، ينبثق عنها نظام شامل ورخيص يتحكم ببنيان الأشياء. تستعمل أيضاً تعابير أخرى لوصف بزوغ هذه التقانة، مثل: التقانة الجزيئية molecular technology، والصناعة الجزيئية molecular manufacturing.
يطلق بعض الباحثين اسم التقانة النانوية على تقانة الحفر الضوئي عالية الدقة، ويطلق بعضهم الآخر هذه التسمية على الأبحاث التي تتعامل مع أبعاد أقل من 1 ميكرون. 
*لمحة تاريخية*
تهدف التقانة النانوية إلى تصنيع المنتجات بدءاً من الذرات. وتتحدد خواص هذه المنتجات بكيفية ترتيب ذراتها في الشبكة البلورية. على سبيل المثال، إذا أعدنا ترتيب ذرات الفحم يمكننا أن ننتج الألماس، وإذا أعدنا ترتيب ذرات الرمل (مع إضافة ذرات مادة أخرى) يمكن أن ننتج كِسرات الحواسيب computer chips، وإذا أعدنا ترتيب ذرات التراب والماء والهواء يمكننا أن ننتج البطاطا.
لم تنضج بعد منهجيات التصنيع على المستوى الجزيئي. فالسكب والطرق والتفريز عمليات ميكانيكية تحرك الذرات وفق مجموعات إحصائية هائلة، وهذا يشبه إلى حد كبير شخصاً يحاول تركيب بناء من قطع الألعاب والأحاجي ligo وهو يلبس قفاز الملاكمة في يده. فهو في الحقيقة يستطيع أن يكوّم القطع في كومة كبيرة، لكنه لا يستطيع تثبيتها بالطريقة التي يريدها. 
من الجدير بالذكر أن كلمة التقانة النانوية أصبحت شائعة الاستعمال , وتطلق على العديد من أنواع الأبحاث التي تكون أبعادها المميزة أقل من 1000 نانومتر. فعلى سبيل المثال، أدت التحسينات المستمرة لتقانة الطبع الضوئي lithography في صناعة الدارات الإلكترونية إلى الحصول على خطوط بعرض أقل من 1 ميكرون. صحيح أن تقانة الطبع الضوئي تحت الميكرونية lithography submicron ذات قيمة كبيرة، لكنها تُمكِّن من بناء عناصر نصف ناقلة semiconductor devices بحيث تكون الذرات المُشيبة dopant atoms متوضعة في أماكن محددة في الشبكة البلورية. استمر التطور الأسّي المطرد لعتاديات الحواسيب في الخمسين سنة الماضية، وسيستمر هذا التطور في السنوات العشرة القادمة، إذ ستصل تقانة الطبع الضوئي إلى حدودها القصوى. وللاستمرار في تطوير تقانة الطبع الضوئي يجب أن تطور تقانة تصنيع جديدة تمكِّن من بناء أنظمة حواسب رخيصة الكلفة مبنية من عناصر منطقية مقدرة بالجزيء، أي إنها جزيئية الأبعاد والدقة وموصلة بموصلات شديدة الدقة والتعقيد (التقانة النانوية). ستسمح تقانة التصنيع الجديدة هذه: 
ـ بوضع كل ذرة في مكانها الصحيح.
ـ بجعل أية بنية متناسقة مع قوانين الفيزياء والكيمياء قابلة للتحديد بالتفصيل الذري.
ـ أن لا تتجاوز كلفة التصنيع كثيراً كلفة المواد الأولية اللازمة والطاقة.
من الواضح أنه يجب إيجاد أي طريقة تحقق هذه الأهداف في آن واحد. غير أن ذلك يبدو صعباً من دون استعمال المفهومين التاليين: 
ـ التجميع الموضعي positional assembly (توضيع الجزيئات الصحيحة في الأماكن الصحيحة).
ـ التناسخ الذاتي self replication (للمحافظة على الكلفة المنخفضة).
تقتضي الحاجة إلى التجميع الموضعي الاهتمام بالروبوتات الجزيئية، وهي روبوتات ذات عناصر جزيئية في أبعادها ودقتها. يُستعمل اليوم التجميع الموضعي في التصنيع المجهري العادي محققاً المزيد من المزايا. إن فكرة معالجة وتوضيع الذرات والجزيئات المفردة هي فكرة جديدة وتحتاج إلى وقت لوضعها قيد التنفيذ. كان فينمان Feynman أول من أدخل فكرة إمكانية بناء الأشياء ذرة فذرة في عام 1959 حين قال «بقدر ما أستطيع أن أرى، فإن مبادئ الفيزياء لا تتكلم ضد احتمال التعامل مع الأشياء ذرة بذرة». التقانة النانوية تعني تطبيق المفهوم الذي أثبت فعاليته في المقياس المجهري على المقياس الجزيئي وهو جعل الجزيئات تذهب وتتوضع حيث يريد الباحث أو المصنِّع.
وتقتضي متطلبات الكلفة المنخفضة الاهتمام بأنظمة التصنيع بالتناسخ replicating manufacturing systems التي درسها فون نيومان Von Neuman في عام 1940. تستطيع هذه الأنظمة استنساخ نفسها إضافة إلى قدرتها على تصنيع منتجات مفيدة. في حال تصميم وبناء نظام كهذا فإن كلفة تصنيع نظم مماثلة للمنتجات المصنعة ستكون منخفضة للغاية.
*موقع هذا العلم بين العلوم التقنية*
لم تكتمل فصول التقانة النانوية بعد، لكنها تستند إلى كل ما وصلت إليه تقانات اليوم والعلوم ذات الصلة. تُعد تقنيات التصنيع المجهرية دليل عمل لتوضيح موقع هذه العلوم بين العلوم التقنية الأخرى. تتطلب إدارة أسطول من الآلات النانوية: 
ـ الحاجة إلى مكان لتخزين مجموعة من الذرات.
ـ منهجية تسمح بتسليم ذرة أو جزيء إلى مكان التصنيع.
ـ آلات خاصة بتجميع مختلف الجزيئات.
ـ طريقة للتحكم بهذه العمليات تضمن أن كمية الجزيئات الصحيحة هي في مكانها الصحيح في الوقت الصحيح.
عند بناء أنظمة تعمل معاً لتؤكد أن كل ذرة وضعت في مكانها الصحيح، يمكن تصنيع منتجات عالية الجودة والوثوقية.
اقترح ك. إريك دريكسلر K.Eric Drexler، بناء على هذه المعطيات، استخدام جهاز يدعى المجمع، وهو جهاز ينبغي أن يكون أولاً أكبر قليلاً من ذراع روبوت تحت مجهري submicroscopic robotic arm. بفرض إمكانية بناء مثل هذه الذراع والتحكم بها، يجب استعماله لتثبيت وتوضيع المركّبات بهدف التوجه إلى المكان المحدد الذي تحدث عنده التفاعلات الكيمياوية. يجب أن تسمح هذه الطريقة العامة ببناء أشياء عدة بالدقة الذرية عن طريق إطلاق سلسلة من التفاعلات الكيمياوية المتحكم بها. وبهدف أن تجري تلك التفاعلات، يتطلب كل مجمع نظاماً لاستقبال وتنفيذ مجموعة من التعليمات التي تملي عليه ما ينبغي أن يفعله. يشكّل الحاسوب مثالاً على هذه الأنظمة، فمكاملة تقانة الحاسوب مع التقانة النانونية تؤلف نموذجاً يسمح بهذا التصنيع المقترح. كما ينبغي أن تتضمن الآلات الجزيئية ـ عاجلاً أم آجلاً ـ ذواكر ذات نفاذ عشوائي random access memories (RAM) عالية السرعة وأخرى أبطأ لكنها أكثر سعة وأن يكون لديها إمكانية الاتصال، وأن تكون مزودة بالطبع بوحدة تغذية مناسبة. وعلى مستوى المجمع نفسه ينبغي تطوير رؤوس تتوضع على نهايات أذرع المجمع وأن تكون قابلة للتبديل مما يسمح بتوسيع الوظائف التي يمكن القيام بها.
بفرض أن مجمعاً وحيداً سيستعمل لإنتاج قطعة ما يمكن الإمساك بها باليد، فيجب الانتظار مدة طويلة كي ينتهي تصنيع تلك القطعة. لذلك من البديهي التفكير بشبكة كبيرة من المجمعات التي تعمل معاً لبناء المنتجات. بلغت المعرفة الإنسانية اليوم فهم كيفية عمل الآلات المشبّكة networking machinery وتزداد تلك المعرفة للقضايا الملحقة بها عبر السنين. إذا كانت الشبكات الحاسوبية الصناعية دليل عمل مقنع، فيجب القيام بجهد واسع لتحقيق التوصيلات بين تجهيزات التقانة النانوية. 
*التطبيقات الراهنة والمستقبلية*
المقصود بالتطبيقات الراهنة مجال التطبيقات الأساسية الممكن تحقيقها باستعمال التقانة النانوية. وستكون بعض أهم التغييرات المذهلة المتوقعة في عالم الطب. يتصور العلماء إيجاد آلات دقيقة قادرة على الحركة في جهاز الدوران منظفة الشرايين التي تعبرها، ومطلقة أعداداً هائلة أخرى لتعقب أثر الخلايا السرطانية لإزالتها وإزالة الأورام الخبيثة، وكذلك القدرة على إصلاح الأنسجة المخدوشة في مواقع الجروح. كما تدخل في صلب موضوع استبدال الأطراف المفقودة والأعضاء المعطوبة، ويُتوقع اتساع نطاق أنظمة الإصلاح الطبية نظراً للأثر التراكمي الحاصل في هذا المجال.
من المتوقع أن تلامس التقانة النانوية أيضاً كل منحىً من مناحي الحياة بدءاً من الماء اللازم للشرب وحتى الهواء الضروري للتنفس. في الوقت الذي يمكن فيه الإمساك بالجزيء وتغيير تشكيله، فإنه يمكن بناء أنظمة تنقية تخلص البيئة من السموم المبثوثة في الهواء ومن العضويات الموجودة في مياه الشرب.
سيفتح عالم الفضاء أيضاً طرقاً جديدة. إذ إن كلفة نقل كيلو غرام واحد عبر الفضاء تبلغ اليوم نحو عشرين ألف دولار. ستساعد التقانة النانوية على السماح بتسليم آلات أكثر بأبعاد أصغر وبوظائف أوسع لإرسالها عبر الفضاء، وتعبيد الطريق للخروج من نطاق الأنظمة الشمسية. كما ينبغي أن تسمح تطبيقات التقانة النانوية الطبية بالذهاب أبعد من ذلك بحيث تمكّن من تأقلم جسم الإنسان للعيش في الفضاء والعوالم الأخرى. مع أن الطريق طويلة بالتأكيد إلا أن ملامحها توحي أن التقانة النانوية ستمكّن من التحكم الشامل، وتسمح مستقبلاً بتصنيع الأشياء بدءاً من الذرة باستعمال الآلات الجزيئية، بحيث يمكن مثلاً إعادة ترتيب ذرات الفحم لإنتاج الألماس، وإعادة ترتيب ذرات الرمل (مع إضافة ذرات مادة أخرى) لإنتاج كسرات الحواسيب. وستنعكس نتائج ذلك على مختلف مناحي الحياة وستفتح آفاقاً جديدة في مجالات العلوم كلها.


----------



## korzaty (13 أبريل 2012)

*thankssssssssssssssss*


----------



## obied allah (14 أبريل 2012)

ان شاء الله انا ناوى السنة الجاية اعمل ماجستير فى النانو بس هو فى مصر ولا ايه ؟؟
يا ريت لو حد يعرف يقول


----------



## اسيل البياتي (18 أبريل 2012)

اخوان انا اختصاصي هندسة ميكانيك تطبيقي استطيع اكمل دكتوراة تقنية نانو وماهي المواد التي يجب ان ادرسها


----------



## عبد الكريم جليل (19 أبريل 2012)

*تكملة الدراسة*

الاخت اسيل يمكنك اكمال الدراسة في هذا المجال وان تكملة الدراسة في هذا التخصص تفتح امامك افقا واسعا كون ان التقنية قد بدات بالانتشار لانتطبيقاتها واسعة جدا ودخلت في كل حيز . نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ئه ندازيار (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للتوضيح......................


----------



## أمين بكري (8 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الموضوع رائع جدا 
عندي سؤال لو سمحت وهو لماذا تتصرف المواد بشكل مختلف في المجال النانوي


----------



## أحمد دعبس (11 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*


----------

